# post your menu



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

not a pic, but shrimp, scallops, cod, haddock... pretty much any raw fish i can get. I also have pelelts on occation


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Shrimp, Tilapia, Catfish, Beefheart(on occasion), Massivore pellets, Worms.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

hikari gold pellets ,shrimp,catfish


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Silversides, Porgy, Shrimp, Bluefish or any other fish that I have from left over fishing trips in my freezer.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

OP can you tell us what all you got there and where you got it.

heres mine


from top left
Blood worms
raw shrimp with shell
raw shrimp peeled
cooked shrimp
tilapia
salmon

all bought at the grocery store except the blood worms. right now im trying my hardest to mix up the diet for my bigger guys but the only thing theyll eat is fish, my little guys will eat anything though.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i feed mostly shrimp catfish tilapia and silversides.


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

sandman503 said:


> OP can you tell us what all you got there and where you got it.


I cruise the local asian markets and try whatever seafood is under 1.99 /lb


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Raw:
Tilapia
Shrimp
Freeze Dried:
Crickets
Meal Worms
Krill
Live:
Crayfish


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Raw Shrimp (never cooked shrimp as there is alot of salt and iodine added to it)
Smelts
Mackrel
Mussles
Tilapia
Scallops
Bloodworms

Occasionally:
Freeze dried Meal Worms

New Life Spectrum pellets every evening


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

lets see some pics. 
just to see how people are storing their frozen goods.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

on top of the food mentioned my guys love earthworms. they sell them in the sports section at walmart or any baitshop


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Dainichi xl-pro
Dainichi ultima
Dainichi fx
Hikari bio-gold
Hikari sinking carnivore pellets
Hikari massivore
Hikari food sticks
Hikari cichlid gold
Hikari cichlid staple
Hikari tropical algae wafers
Hikari super red shrimp (japan import. Not available in the US)
Charmy arowana sticks (japan import. Not available in the US)
Tetra jumbo krill
TetraMin pro tropical crisps

Hikari frozen bloodworms
Hikari frozen krill
Hikari frozen beef heart
SFB freshwater multi-pack
SFB frozen silversides

Fresh ocean white fish
Fresh market prawns

That's what I keep on hand. But I often have other things as well.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

exodon king said:


> Dainichi xl-pro
> Dainichi ultima
> Dainichi fx
> Hikari bio-gold
> ...


holy cow your p's are well fed


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't keep P's anymore. But all my fish are very well fed and have a diverse and healthy diet.
All are pellet trained and do not recieve any live foods.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

thats the way to go. no need to put your fish at risk with live foods


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

shrimp
squid
fish filet
home bred mollies and convicts
oscars


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

upgradepc said:


> thats the way to go. no need to put your fish at risk with live foods


Not only that, but they don't provide much nutritional value at all. For the most part they're just skin and bones.
I used to cull fry for feeders, but only when my guapotes were overpopulated.
Now days I only use feeders for HLLE treatment.


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hikari Cichlid Gold
Beef hearts
Bloodworms
Shrimp
Squid
Octopus
Smelt
krill
Catfish


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Hikari Gold

Silver Shad

Raw Shrimp

Tilapia

Live guppies (ones i breed)

Never thought of asian markets for food under 1.99 lbs... gonna go check that out this weekend! =)


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

frozen Blood worms

frozen Krill

frozen Brine Shrimp

frozen Mysis Shrimp

Hikari Cichlid Gold pellet

Tetra Color Tropical Granules

Kent Zoe for freshwater


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

fresh white tilapia stuffed with carnivore sticks, alla raw shrimp


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

For the bigger fish:

Raw shrimp (cut into bite-sized pieces)

Smelt (also cut into pieces)

Earthworms

Occasionally:

salmon fillet
flounder fillet
live minnows


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Catfish fillet chunks 
Frozen shrimp

Each is cut into pieces the size of your thumb fingernail. I then put around 15 pieces each into seperate sandwich bags that seal. Then all the sandwich bags go into a gallon size resealable bag. I think it helps cut down on freezerburn and keeps it fresh. Sometimes I put a few drops of garlic guard in each baggy before i freeze them.


----------

